# Cutting board for BoardSmith



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Outrageous. Great quality. Got their smallest one but what a greatly constructed board. HIGHLY RECOMMDENDED. You won't get none better than this one. From *BoardSmith*.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@kokopuffs looks like really high quality stuff do you mind posting a quick review in the reviews section? I added the product here and you can post a review.
[product="26868"]The Board Smith Maple 2 X12 X18 [/product]


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nicko said:


> @kokopuffs looks like really high quality stuff do you mind posting a quick review in the reviews section? I added the product here and you can post a review.
> [product="26868"]The Board Smith Maple 2 X12 X18 [/product]


Done! Just click on the number "1" inside the box shown above.


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Plan ahead.  I ordered a maple board April 2.  It is June 1 and I'm still waiting.  I ordered it for my wife's birthday which is now a month past.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

carpenter said:


> Plan ahead. I ordered a maple board April 2. It is June 1 and I'm still waiting. I ordered it for my wife's birthday which is now a month past.


I remember ordering mine around mid-Nov and received mid-Dec. Sometimes he's a bit backed-up on his production.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

@carpenter: and don't forget. The instructions accompanying Boardsmith's cutting board advise NOT using a breadknife with it.


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

It is all I can do to be objective with my encounter with Mr. Smith. Consider this before doing business with this man.

April 2, I ordered a "Carolina slab" which was featured on his home page. After three weeks I called and politely asked about my board. He replied with a litany of excuses. Simple question, I just wanted to get an idea of when I'll receive my board. Towards mid may I called again. I reminded him that he said it would be mid may. Again, stories of woe. He told me that he had a bunch shipping out and that mine was probably one of them.

June 7, the ninth week of waiting I sent him an email. I accused him of being lackadaisical and said that with such a delay that he ought to be ashamed of himself. At the end of the email (and my rope) I wrote that I really don't know what to say but WTF (spelled out)?

He volleyed off a five paragraph diatribe of insults--like Grant's march through Richmond. He hemmed and hawed and had every excuse of why after nine weeks my non-custom maple board was not ready. He insulted me many times and complained about his customers while using such words as "revenge" and "righteous".

On his website he says,

" For in-stock boards I try to have them shipped within three to four days normally shipping on Fridays. If I am out of stock, the lead time can be increased to two to five weeks depending on the volume of orders in the shop."

Nine weeks?

Well, he exacted revenge and cancelled my order and refunded my $219.00. I will bill him for the $1.80 in interest charges. It seems like this has been an ongoing problem for many years. I wonder what happens with all that money?

I recommend that you peruse his blog, http://theboardsmith.blogspot.com/. You can read about his attitude towards his customers. At this point I'll stray from my subjective objectivity and state (in southerner terms) that he is uppity to the point of impertinence and does not know his place when it comes to customer satisfaction. I mean that in a business sense and not his product. Of course, that is only my humble opinion.

The irony of this is that I too, often cut off my nose to spite my face. Also, I may be doing him a favor here by putting the fear of his wrath in the more timid customers who would--without reading this--complain due to his delays.

I'm reminded of the famous quote from a Seinfeld episode, "NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Myself I had a good experience with Boardsmith earlier in this year.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

He sounds something like sal of Northeast Sailplanes, only sal is just an ass.  Boardsmith seems a bit of a character as well as an ass from the stories I've heard.

Rick


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Well, please keep us updated as to any progress.


----------



## the boardsmith (Jun 24, 2009)

To set the record straight, I didn't insult the man.  He asked for a refund and now he complains about that.  Here is the reply I sent.

"If you want a refund, ask.  I can do that much quicker than I can make the boards.  I really don't need the insults and profane language.  If you want a daily or weekly update about your order, that is impossible.  I do not have the luxury of time to inform everyone who orders where their order is.  If you know a better or quicker way to make the boards from scratch, I am open to suggestions.  Seems everyone who has ever seen a cabinet saw is an expert.

As for being lackadaisical, as you call it, making hundreds takes time.  As I said, if you know how to do it faster, I am open to suggestions.  Maybe I should take the weekly Chinese up on his offer to Import a container load of boards and ship them out as American made. 

I am truly sorry you are displeased.  I know I can't please everyone and the occasional customer who seeks revenge for not being moved to the head of the line is not uncommon for any business.  Each year I get two or three who choose to vent their frustrations either to me or on a forum somewhere and yes, that is a cause for concern.  Funny, I would bet $100.00 if you received a board from me you wouldn't tell one person if you were satisfied but let me be later delivering than you deem to be normal, then you will vent to anyone and everyone who will listen.  Maybe I just need to close the shop, sell the equipment and find something else to do.

Here is the Paul Harvey rest of the story.  I am a small company producing what I strive for is the superior cutting board on the market.  I have one person working for me, I am responsible for the entire operation of the shop, from ordering supplies, building, billing, web site, sweeping the floors, cleaning the toilets, paying bills and anything connected with the day-to-day operations.  My wife had a second stroke late last year and I am 100% responsible for her safety and care.  I take her to all the Drs appts, I pick up all her prescriptions, I take her wherever she needs to go and make sure she is cared for 100%.  So I start at 4:30 am and quit when I collapse in bed each night at 10 to 11 pm.  So I get a little slower building and shipping than maybe, Boos or other companies and then the righteous complain bitterly when I don't meet a schedule I knew nothing about.  Birthday present?  If you had said so I would have accommodated that request because I know how precious birthdays are and how the presents can brighten a life. 

In the end you should be ashamed of yourself for the insults and profanity.  I expected a person with more than a 6th grade education would be more able to speak decently."

As an aside, he may have the last laugh, I didn't remove his order from the order pile and I sent it to him on 6/13.  If you read this, consider it as a gift.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Six weeks after placing my order I received a stellar quality end grain cutting board from BoardSmith and I would have been quite happy to wait longer for its delivery.  And in the future I'll get another one from him without thinking twice about it.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Rick Alan said:


> He sounds something like sal of Northeast Sailplanes, only sal is just an ass. Boardsmith seems a bit of a character as well as an ass from the stories I've heard.
> 
> Rick


 That being said I should have completed the thought by adding there was never any question in my mind about who I'd want a board from, regardless of the wait.

Rick


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Having read Carpenter's accounts of the situation, and Boardsmith's response... I would have no hesitation in ordering a board from him.

Mike

Sorry, though, Board' - I make my own and have all I need right now. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Interesting you should say that, Board'...

*Funny, I would bet $100.00 if you received a board from me you wouldn't tell one person if you were satisfied but let me be later delivering than you deem to be normal, then you will vent to anyone and everyone who will listen. *

My wife was in the restaurant business for 12 years: she didn't cook - she ran the office crew that supported a chain of 26 white-tablecloth stores in Chicago's western suburbs. Her boss, the co-owner, said exactly that about restaurants:

Have a good experience, that's nice and you might come back sometime.

Have a bad experience and you will IMMEDIATELY TELL EVERYBODY YOU KNOW about it. Probably several times.

I guess that's just one of the many things that makes the restaurant biz so much fun. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Makes me glad I stuck to easy stuff like real estate development.

Mike


----------



## the boardsmith (Jun 24, 2009)

*UPDATE*

UPS delivered the board two days later than expected. In an earlier post I stated the customer could keep the board as my gift. Instead he refunded the refund which he didn't have to. Shows a lot of class.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Everyone has proven themselves.  Can we please move on and end this thread.  Please.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

In the end decency on both sides prevails.  That's wonderful and quite reassuring in this era of immediate gratification, self-centeredness, and public complaining/shaming.  Good for both of you!  And thanks for the update... many of use were wondering how this situation would turn out.


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, it took a few days to recuperate from all this. Excuse me while I get some ketchup for the crow I'm about to eat.

I gave much thought on how I could save face in this reply. I don't think I can nor am I deserving of such a rescue. My calls and email were for the right reason but presented in the wrong way.

First off, I'm mad. Mad at myself mostly. Mad at Mr. Smith, like a kid waiting for his Red Ryder BB Gun. Instead of shooting my eye out, I cut off my foot and stuffed it in my mouth. During my emails and phone conversations with David Smith my wife kept telling me how much we are alike. I think she's right. It was like I was arguing with myself in some ways. I believe we would both gladly cut off our nose to spite our face. At least that is often the case with me.

The internet is such an impersonal way of communicating. It's faceless and sometimes one--I in this case--gets so wrapped up in a virtual world that it is easy to forget that there is a person or persons that are on the receiving end.

I received my 16" x 22" Carolina slab last week. The packaging itself was beautiful. I opened up the box and there it was. It was wrapped in shrink wrap which gave it the appearance of being under glass. I pulled the board out, pulled off the wrapping and stood there dumbfounded. That is when it hit me, what a Shmuck I'd been. It is beautiful and really is a work of art. I am not exaggerating when I say I got a bit teary eyed at how beautiful and well crafted the board is.

Let me preface this by explaining that I am a finish carpenter and wood worker myself. I'm a general contractor specializing in renovating and repairing old Victorian homes. I do work that many have no idea how to do. I know about different woods and techniques of working and manipulating them. Nothing is easy and nothing seems appreciated. It's not too unlike cooking. There is a plan, materials, tools and the opportunity to create something beautiful and lasting. The most important thing is the amount of love and care one puts in their craft. A chopping block and knife are the equivalent of a good workbench and saw. With that said, I think that I qualify to critique Mr. Smith's board from

a wood-worker's viewpoint.




  








014.JPG




__
carpenter


__
Jun 24, 2014












  








016.JPG




__
carpenter


__
Jun 24, 2014












  








021.JPG




__
carpenter


__
Jun 24, 2014








I looked at many boards both in person and on the internet. I was more interested in quality over price. I set--without ever seeing one--Mr. Smiths boards as the benchmark for all end grain cutting boards. Many of the others are glued up in a checkerboard fashion and most measured an 1.5" thick or less (versus Mr. Smith's brick pattern and 2" thickness). They looked like you could whack them on a counter top and split them in half. They are inherently week and lack the strength, stability and the visual appeal of Mr. Smith's. Many, including John Boos' boards looked like they were glued up from scraps from a bowling alley.

Mr. Smith glues up his cutting boards not out of left over scraps from some wood shop like making Tater Tots, but uses pieces of wood measuring 1 7/8" x 4". The larger pieces of wood allow for more glue surface for the interior of the board while exposing less seems and glue lines from the cutting surface. On top of that it is constructed in a brick pattern which adds even more strength to the board.

It is difficult to work with end grain. It is more porous and requires sharp tools and quite a bit of skill and patience to do it right. Sometimes it's gnarly, other times fuzzy and impossible to smooth--unless one is highly skilled and cares about the end result. My board is as smooth as a baby's bottom. I placed a straight edge on the board and it is as perfectly square and flat as it is beautiful.

Mr. Smith alternated the annular rings of the board to prevent warping and as a consequence of this stabilizing technique it creates a beautiful figure on the surface of the board. The center of each individual block absorbed more oil than the edge grain thus darkening more and radiating out to a lighter color and creating a visual enhancement to the brick pattern. I swear, at night when I turn off the lights it glows.

One little item where I think he went above and beyond are the feet. This is truly a sign of care. He takes a carrom shaped piece of wood and bores a flat bottomed hole and glues the rubber feet into that recess. One can barely see the feet and the shadow the board creates on the surface it's sitting on makes it look like it's floating.

Mr. Smith, you are a rare breed and turn out a beautiful creation. I criticized you here and I apologize to you here. Having a skill such as yours you deserve a bit of slack and I hope others can learn from my debacle.

Believe me when I say, Mr. Smith's boards may be the best in the world. There may be others out there somewhere which might come close to equaling his, but I can not imagine one better.

If you're ever in my neck of the woods, come on by, give me a poke in the nose and we'll sit out on the front porch with a beer and shake our fists at the passerby's.


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

And no, I've not used it yet.  It is just too pretty.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

carpenter said:


> And no, I've not used it yet. It is just too pretty.


...took me a little while to take it down into the dirt with me. I love mine. Very well constructed and my very first quality cutting board. Wished I'd gotten one a bit larger but we'll see over time. If I get another one it'll be one made by BoardSmith. Top quality.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

That's a very nice resolution, and a graceful apology, Carpenter.

I think both you guys came out looking pretty nice. Looking forward to your future contributions.

Cheers

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

@carpenter: I recommend a monthly application of mineral oil (perhaps more than one) to both the top and bottom sides of your cutting board.


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, right now it's hanging over my mantle.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

carpenter said:


> Well, right now it's hanging over my mantle.


D**n, do NOT let the heat from the fireplace get to it! It's time to bring the babe into the trenches!


----------



## datagtherer (Jun 25, 2014)

Kokopuffs said that he wished that he'd gotten a little larger one.  As I'm looking at ordering a board I was wondering what size you have?  Size is one of my biggest question as I'd like to get the "right" size so theoretically that means one board!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

datagtherer said:


> Kokopuffs said that he wished that he'd gotten a little larger one. As I'm looking at ordering a board I was wondering what size you have? Size is one of my biggest question as I'd like to get the "right" size so theoretically that means one board!


2x12x18 click on the numbers.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Datagth... "Best" size is dependent upon a few things.  Your biggest knife should fit on the diagonal of the board without going off the edges.  That is the generic guidelines for choosing a size, but that is MINIMAL guideline.  If your storage and counter allows for a bigger board then bigger is generally better.

Same goes for thickness... it depends upon your personal factors.  My biggest board is only 1" thick because I use it to knead and roll doughs.  My counters are high and I'm not a giant so a 2" thick board becomes uncomfortable very quickly.  I like the biggest board for convenience but it is too big to fit in the sink so cleaning it is a challenge without splashing water all over the place.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

18 x 24" is a number that has been suggested quite a bit as being the minimum for reasonable efficiency, these were mostly professionals speaking of course.

Rick


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

kokopuffs said:


> 2x12x18 click on the numbers.


Wonderful reading, this thread.

There is hope for world peace!

Back on topic:

2" x 12" x 18" is absolutely the perfect size for the home kitchen.

A standard size plastic grocery bag fits perfectly over the board using the handles as straps. One bag at each end of the board and you can trim pork, chicken, any dirty food, on the board without having to clean and sanitize the board afterwards.

dcarch


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

dcarch said:


> A standard size plastic grocery bag fits perfectly over the board using the handles as straps. One bag at each end of the board and you can trim pork, chicken, any dirty food, on the board without having to clean and sanitize the board afterwards.
> 
> dcarch


...as long as the knife doesn't penetrate the plastic bags!


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

kokopuffs said:


> ...as long as the knife doesn't penetrate the plastic bags!


Trim fat, skin pork, debone chicken, filet fish ------------------------

dcarch


----------



## kingnothing (Mar 15, 2013)

So I just received my awesome board in the mail, a Walnut 2x18x24 beast. Its absolutely gorgeous and of great quality. For some reason though I never took a picture with the whole board in the pic.





  








IMG_3233[1].JPG




__
kingnothing


__
Nov 4, 2014








I do have one slight concern though. In the picture below,, on the cutting surface side, there is a slight hole in one of the pieces of wood. My concern is that water will get into that whole and cause it to split. I'm aware that you aren't supposed to soak it, but what I'm talking about is when washing the surface. I'm also worried about food getting in it and creating an area for bacteria growth.





  








IMG_3229[1].JPG




__
kingnothing


__
Nov 4, 2014








Let me say I absolutely love this board and expect to love it for ever. Are my concerns valid or is a hole like this going to have no affect on its longevity? I have not approached the Boardsmith yet about this as I wanted to get some opinions.

Thanks


----------



## chenlin (Nov 17, 2014)

I have not used it, which one is very nice.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I hope you just sent a picture to Boardsmith and asked him to advise.  I don't believe it will affect longevity at all, I would fill it somehow though.  Rubberized Ca or rubbery epoxy would fill that, but so will bees wax.  Again I'd have Boardsmith advise on this.

Rick


----------



## chris bruce (Jul 5, 2014)

Saw these ones and talked to the guys and ordered one been using it for about 3 weeks I love it. I have the dark one. These guys are great I have one of the rolls they make. The quality is by far some of the best I have seen



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=477787802363344


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Just a note, in a mixed-wood board the woods need to be of near the same density or splitting will result.

Rick


----------

